# El Autocine (Drive-In) (1953 hasta 1975)



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

Muchos de ustedes no tuvieron oportunidad de haberlo conocido..pero era algo fabuloso ir en tu auto al Autocine,que venga un mozo y ponga unos enormes auriculares y de paso,podìas pedir (al estilo Tip-Top y otros autoservicios),gaseosas,sandwiches,golosinas,etc... La pelìcula la podìas ver desde la calle (muchos hacìan eso),pero sin audio... Desde lejos,cuando transitabas por la Javier Prado (en los años 60s. muy despoblada),veìas la enorme pantalla...








En la foto se vé el Colegio San Agustín (cuyo local se inaugurò en 1958) y al fondo la enorme pantalla (écran) del Autocine Limatambo,se puede ver al fondo el contorno del Morro Solar.








En esta última foto se aprecia toda una toma aérea de la zona en 1958... Se vè todo el terreno del colegio San Agustìn (recièn terminadito)....la Vìa Expresa...cuando no lo era !!!!...apenas era la Avenida Paseo de la República...y pasaba el tranvìa desde el Centro hasta Chorrillos...Se vé un poco del estacionamiento del antiguo "Sears" (hoy Saga),inaugurado en 1955... Hacia la izquierda de la foto,la urbanización Santa Catalina,que aùn no existìa... apenas la casa hacienda (un poco al fondo hacia la izquierda,casi frente a la iglesia del colegio San Agustín,donde actualmente vive mi querida amiga Milagros Manchego Bustíos,la casona es propiedad de su padre,el conocido senador belaundista,ya nonagenario). Y verán el terreno donde está actualmente la Torre del Interbank...todo un pampón !!!!... 
Hacia la derecha de la foto se vè el clásico y ya "emblemático" edificio de la Residencial Limatambo (construido en 1953 y que sigue intacto actualmente con sus 52 años de existencia) y hacia la derecha y al fondo se vè todo el Autocine...la enorme pantalla y todo el estacionamiento para los autos... se tenía prohibido salir de los autos durante la funciòn de la película... salvo claro..una emergencia de ir al baño !!!.. 
Dodi


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

me encanta este thread , me hace recordar epocas que no volveran ,una 
Lima mas criolla y europea , o tambien norteamericana , hoy dia Lima es mestiza , bastante andina , olo en algunos barrios aun se puede saborear el
sabor de otras epocas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La segunda foto es muy buena


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Aviso de inauguración : 18 de diciembre de 1953*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Dodi dices que hasta 1975? no recuerdo. Mi mamá si me ha contado del autocine que iba con mi papá:nuts::nuts::nuts: Yo recuedo de muy niña un lugar llamado Chicolandia que quedaba donde está ahora el Banco Continental, mi mamá tiene una foto de mi hermano montando un caballo. Chicolandia era como un parque de diversiones, habían juegos, caballos de verdad, chachicars, y estaba de moda de que a los niños de los años 60s se les celebrara los cumpleaños ahí, creo que estuvo hasta mediados de los 70s? Me imagino que tú habrías ido? 

mIRAF: He encontrado la web de donde sacaste estas interesantes fotos, hacen mención de chicolandia:
En los últimos años de funcionamiento del autocine, se hallaba también en esa zona, pegado a la Avenida República de Panamá, un parque de diversiones llamado "Chicolandia" que contaba como principal atracción paseo en caballos para los niños y los conocidos "chachi-karts". No había problemas en el funcionamiento simultáneo del autocine y el parque de diversiones, ya que dicho parque cerraba a las seis de la tarde y el autocine sólo tenía funciones de vermouth y noche. Precisamente la falta de matinée y el alto costo de la electricidad ya que el reflector de luz utilizado en la cabina de proyección, por las características de la pantalla, era el más potente de Lima, fueron algunas de las causas que comenzaron a hacer improductivo el negocio. Por dichos motivos, suplementariamente se aceptó la apertura de un club nocturno debajo de la pantalla llamado "Neptuno" en el cual no se usaba equipos de sonido ( tenía una orquesta propia ) y sólo había luces ultravioletas. 
*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Yo recuerdo muy vagamente haber ido al autocine con mis padres, me llevaron por mi cumpleaños a ver la versión película de la telenovela Pinina (la argentina Andrea del Boca) en la telenovela. Y fíjense, todos estos años pensé que habíamos ido primero a Tip Top porque en mis recuerdos estaba tomando un milkshake mientras mirábamos la película (qué lujo, no creo que en ningún cine puedas estar tomando un milkshake)...pero según Dodi cuenta arriba, el autocine atendía tipo Tip Top y servía todo tipo de comidas y bebidas.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Casi una zona de campo, eran los limites de nuestra ciudad.
Exactamente la zona que sale en la foto reune ahora a los edificios mas altos y algunos de los terrenos mas caros del pais... quien lo hubiera imaginado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No llegué a conocer el Autocine. Es más, nunca he ido a un autocine. Chévere el thread.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Me fascina este thread!!!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué buen thread, siempre he querido ir a un autocine. Lástima que no haya más fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Más sobre el Auto Cine...*

Bueno,yo si lo recuerdo bien porque nosotros en los años 60s. viviamos en Salamanca de Monterrico y forzosamente debíamos ir en auto por la actual Javier Prado Este... como todos los parientes y amistades vivian hacia San Isidro-Miraflores,entonces nuestros viajes eran diarios... es más,tanto mi hermana como yo estudíabamos en colegios en Miraflores y San Isidro,asi que era nuestra ruta obligada a diario... sumado a que mi papá trabajaba en el Ministerio de Marina,así que más motivos para hacer ese recorrido a diario... claro,en esa época (4 décadas atrás !!!!),ir por la Javier Prado era una delicia,sin tráfico,con pocas casas,sin semáforos... habían pocos grifos que tenian apariencia de ser "grifos de carretera"... ya era como vivir "extramuros"...la gente que vivía en la actual La Molina eran como "colonos" que debían recorrer largos caminos desolados... incluso con temor a asaltos nocturnos... era como vivir en el suburbio,en el campo... algo así como quizás sean ciertas partes de Cieneguilla... Entonces,se veía a lo lejos la enorme pantalla blanca... y en la noche,uno se quedaba embobado ver de lejos la película !!!.. pero sin sonido... se veía clarito... no habían muros que impidiesen verla desde la calle,desde la misma Javier Prado inclusive... abajo de la pantalla,estaba el club Neptuno.. que fue furor a fines de los años 50s... era un club "underground" en esa época... como una disco "dark ó rave" actual.... sólo iban los veinteañeros muy a la onda,muy superados...claro que para la mentalidad actual,obviamente se vería como un club "retro y formal"... hacia la Avenida Panamá estaba "Chicolandia"..no era muy grande y su principal atractivo era que podías montar a caballo en un mini circuito... por allí tengo una foto de mi hermana montando a caballo allí..a ver si la escaneo... de Chicolandia recuerdo muy poco,porque ya para fines de los 60s. estaba de capa caída...quizás duraría hasta comienzos de los años 70s. pero ya bien deteriorado,no iba nadie,todo en mal estado.. el Neptuno también poco a poco fue perdiendo clase y ya para los años 70s. era un "puticlub solapa",donde iban parejitas clandestinas (empresarios casados en un after work con alguna secretaria ò damisela de choque y fuga),hasta que finalmente cerró casi igual que el Auto Cine en 1975... allí empezaron a construir la mole del Banco Continental,que duró algunos años en terminarse..
Yo recuerdo haber ido pocas veces al Autocine...si,me quedó grabado que con 7 años de edad fuímos a ver "Funny Girl" con Barbra Streisand... como la pelicula era para mayores de 14,yo no podia entrar...y como era de noche y no me iban a dejar solo en casa,mi mamá y mi hermana me escondieron bien agachadito abajo de la guantera... así que cuando entró el auto al estacionamiento,no me vieron...pero muchas veces,los que atendian allí,o sea,en la boletería,metían su linterna dentro del auto,para ver que nadie se metía "de contrabando"... se pagaba por persona... que importara que estuvieran apretadas dentro del auto.... luego,ya para antes de empezar la pelicula,pedías mediante un aparatito que te ponían junto a la ventana del conductor,comida y gaseosas (no sé si habrían bebidas alcohólicas),apretabas un botón y venía un mozo.. ponía bandejas portátiles en cada ventana del auto... allí mismo le pagabas... y ese aparato traía un parlante que lo ponias en una de las ventanas y podías escuchar la película... claro,ridículo porque las peliculas estaban habladas en inglés.. pero no es lo mismo que ver la película "muda"... de la calle,podías leer las letritas de los subtitulos y entender perfectamente la pelicula... pero el sonido siempre es algo especial... el problema es que si te daban ganas de ir al baño,estaba lejísimos,tenias que atravesar todo el pampón del estacionamiento.. y era muy oscuro.... todo rodeado de árboles altos...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvr este thread de antaño no lo habia visto


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Yo recuerdo muy vagamente haber ido al autocine con mis padres, me llevaron por mi cumpleaños a ver la versión película de la telenovela Pinina (la argentina Andrea del Boca) en la telenovela. Y fíjense, todos estos años pensé que habíamos ido primero a Tip Top porque en mis recuerdos estaba tomando un milkshake mientras mirábamos la película (qué lujo, no creo que en ningún cine puedas estar tomando un milkshake)...pero según Dodi cuenta arriba, el autocine atendía tipo Tip Top y servía todo tipo de comidas y bebidas.


A mí nunca me llevaron al autocine, pero si vi Pinina en el Alhambra o Ambassador creo que es el que quedaba en Lince por el Parque Castilla? creo que era el Ambassador. El Milkshake me encantaba, el de chocolate y el de lúcuma. El Tip Top quedaba y creo que queda en Arenales junto al edifico El Dorado.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Sin haber ido jamas me transporte a la epoca jajaja... me hubiera gustado conocer este lugar, se nota que en su tiempo fue muy vanguardista. Lia creo que te refieres al cine Country (hoy es una iglesia evangelica), cuando regreso de la universidad en carro paso por ahi, queda en la Av. Cesar Vallejo donde mas adelante una cuadra antes de la Arequipa esta el Tip Top, que hoy aigue vivito y coleando... la utima vez que fui ahi, luego de un concierto en el Estadio Nacional, estaba lleno totalmente, habia que hacer cola. En lo personal a mi me encanta el concepto del drive in, es representativo de una epoca en que todo en el diseño de las ciudades parecia volcarse a los autos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pipina lo dieron en el Cine Country....*

y la película se llamaba "Había una vez un circo"... creo que continuación del Papito Corazón de 1972/1973.... El Tip Top de la Arenales...lo máximo !!!!... 


Lia_01 said:


> A mí nunca me llevaron al autocine, pero si vi Pinina en el Alhambra o Ambassador creo que es el que quedaba en Lince por el Parque Castilla? creo que era el Ambassador. El Milkshake me encantaba, el de chocolate y el de lúcuma. El Tip Top quedaba y creo que queda en Arenales junto al edifico El Dorado.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Ambassador también está cerquita al Parque Castilla*

pero la de Pipina la dieron en el Country por 1974 aproximadamente... 


roberto_vp said:


> Sin haber ido jamas me transporte a la epoca jajaja... me hubiera gustado conocer este lugar, se nota que en su tiempo fue muy vanguardista. Lia creo que te refieres al cine Country (hoy es una iglesia evangelica), cuando regreso de la universidad en carro paso por ahi, queda en la Av. Cesar Vallejo donde mas adelante una cuadra antes de la Arequipa esta el Tip Top, que hoy aigue vivito y coleando... la utima vez que fui ahi, luego de un concierto en el Estadio Nacional, estaba lleno totalmente, habia que hacer cola. En lo personal a mi me encanta el concepto del drive in, es representativo de una epoca en que todo en el diseño de las ciudades parecia volcarse a los autos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante pero algo antiguo en tema de todos modos muy interesante


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Así de parecido era el Drive-In de Limatambo !!!*


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

La segunda foto es toda una joya en si misma, un tiempo y un lugar que transporta a una Lima bucólica.


----------



## BlackStripes (Dec 14, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


> ... abajo de la pantalla,estaba el club Neptuno.. que fue furor a fines de los años 50s..... el Neptuno también poco a poco fue perdiendo clase y ya para los años 70s. era un "puticlub solapa",donde iban parejitas clandestinas (empresarios casados en un after work con alguna secretaria ò damisela de choque y fuga),hasta que finalmente cerró casi igual que el Auto Cine en 1975...


jeje, el dueño era mi padrino. El vive desde hace años aca en USA. Lo acabo de llamar a preguntarle mas detalles. El cerró el Neptuno despues que el autocine cerró. Los duenos del autocine tuvieron problemas en la epoca de Velazco cuando un monton de tierras que ellos tenian en la selva fueron tomadas.


----------

